# Police Stang vs Drag Stang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A good while back I bought this Fox Stang kit to build. I didn't even want to build it as a police car, but was a little disappointed to find that you could only build it as a police car or completely stock. I scrounged around and found some cool hop up parts and fabricated my own cowl hood to began the build!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Drag Stang*

*About half way through the Police Stang build, they released this same kit as a Drag Stang, with many cool hop up pieces included in the kit...*











*With the stock hood, I added this pro scoop for a change of scenery...*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*All in all, both kits came out pretty well!!!*









*Car in tow...*


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice looking Foxes. i quite like the fully detailed engines. it's amazing how many different ways you could build the same kit.


----------

